# Медиальная грыжа L4-L5



## Vladimir99 (8 Окт 2020)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Владимир, мне 21 год.
Немного предыстории: с 4 до 14  лет занимался прыжками на акробатической дорожке,
в 2016 году с жалобами на боль в спине в военкомате, направили на мрт - грыжа l4-l5,
боль была не сильной и редко, поэтому 3 года вообще жил нормально, занимался футболом и фитнесом,
в 2019 летом после футбола моя жизнь разделилась на до и после, уже не помню какого это жить без боли в спине,
но обо всем по порядку.  Случилось резкое обострение, до такого, что стало больно наступать на ногу, сильная боль в
пояснице слева и справа от позвоночника, сильнее была справа, появилась тянущая боль в правой ноге, сама нога
стала заметно менее чувствительная и как будто "похудела", также немела в положении сидя, сделал мрт - та же грыжа,
с признаками касания корешков справа, медикаментозное лечение и физиотерапия не помогли, съездил в Кировскую областную больницу
на прием к нейрохирургу, сказал могут вырезать через прокол - согласился, после операции боли только усилились, месяца 3-4 постоянное обострение,
в январе сделал мрт, грыжа на месте, операция оказалась неэффективной. Все симптомы сохранились, прибавилось ощущение изношенного правого
голеностопа и колена, постоянно хрустят. Боль постоянная, сильная, невозможно нормально жить, обостряется, когда гуляешь больше часа или донесешь
домой пакет с продуктами, трудно сидеть долго и стоять, поработал неделю администратором в баре, приходилось долго находится стоя, начали болеть мышцы спины
в правой лопатке и шее. Пришлось уволиться, потому что было невыносимо, сходил к мануальному терапевту, он сказал, что у меня блок справа в пояснице,
от сюда уже боль в лопатке и шее, неравномерная нагрузка. Блок снял и стало действительно полегче, мышечная боль ушла, но корешковый синдром остался. Когда делал мрт после операции, сразу понял, что буду делать вторую операцию, потому что так жить невозможно, но решил сначала получить военный билет. Думал получу весной, но из-за карантина, только сейчас вот прошел комиссию и дали категорию В, теперь стоит вопрос об операции,
собственно к чему и выкладываю тему, хотелось бы услышать мнения специалистов. Перед первой операцией особо не углублялся, сейчас же перечитал
этот форум и сам для себя остановился на операции с эндопротезированием диска m6-l , почему именно на этой: сначала хотел делать микродискэктомию, но нашел очень много отзывов, что был рецидив и все равно потом люди меняли диск или ставили конструкции. Мне только 21 год и я хочу жить нормально, а не страдать, хочется сделать операцию и забыть, а не трястись всю жизнь, как бы что не поднять тяжелое и не случился рецидив, не хочется себя ни в чем ограничивать и жить нормально, заниматься спортом и тому подобное.
Может быть есть какая-то достойная альтернатива, тогда хотелось бы услышать о ней и может есть какие-то противопоказания к этой операции, в общем нужны мнения специалистов. 

Ссылку на диск с мрт прикрепляю https://yadi.sk/d/-xK5a9-MbnfpnA


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2020)

> ....в 2019 летом после футбола моя жизнь разделилась на до и после, уже не помню какого это жить без боли в спине,
> но обо всем по порядку.  Случилось резкое обострение, до такого, что стало больно наступать на ногу, сильная боль в
> пояснице слева и справа от позвоночника, сильнее была справа, появилась тянущая боль в правой ноге, сама нога
> стала заметно менее чувствительная и как будто "похудела", также немела в положении сидя, сделал мрт - та же грыжа,
> ...


- Нейрогенная хромота.


> ....поработал неделю администратором в баре, приходилось долго находится стоя, начали болеть мышцы спины в правой лопатке и шее. Пришлось уволиться, потому что было невыносимо, сходил к мануальному терапевту, он сказал, что у меня блок справа в пояснице, от сюда уже боль в лопатке и шее, неравномерная нагрузка. Блок снял и стало действительно полегче, мышечная боль ушла, но корешковый синдром остался.


- Правильно, мануальная терапия не лечит корешковый синдром.


> ....Когда делал мрт после операции, сразу понял, что буду делать вторую операцию, потому что так жить невозможно, но решил сначала получить военный билет. Думал получу весной, но из-за карантина, только сейчас вот прошел комиссию и дали категорию В, теперь стоит вопрос об операции, собственно к чему и выкладываю тему, хотелось бы услышать мнения специалистов. Перед первой операцией особо не углублялся, сейчас же перечитал этот форум и сам для себя остановился на операции с эндопротезированием диска m6-l ,
> почему именно на этой: сначала хотел делать микродискэктомию, но нашел очень много отзывов, что был рецидив и все равно потом люди меняли диск или ставили конструкции.


- Это больше от Вас зависит, пока не срастется, надо научиться все делать правильно,  Первую грыжу заработали на этом образе жизни и вторую выдавите, если не научитесь.


> ....Мне только 21 год и я хочу жить нормально, а не страдать, хочется сделать операцию и забыть, а не трястись всю жизнь, как бы что не поднять тяжелое и не случился рецидив, не хочется себя ни в чем ограничивать и жить нормально, заниматься спортом и тому подобное.
> Может быть есть какая-то достойная альтернатива, тогда хотелось бы услышать о ней и может есть какие-то противопоказания к этой операции, в общем нужны мнения специалистов.


- Тут Вам решать. Вам вполне подходит этот вариант.


----------



## Vladimir99 (8 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ.


----------

